# Modelling Amps



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Any fans of modelling amps? Reason you chose a modelling amp over a tube amp?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I've tried a couple

they can be useful for quiet practice & demo recording

I have a lot more fun with the real thing


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't pack an Amp anymore. I use my floor modeller/Multi FX unit direct to P.A.
I personally like it. Alot. 

Although lately I've been thinking of either going to a different floor model of multi-fx/Modelling unit in Digitech's lineup or their Rack unit with Floor board controller.

The main benefits I've found are: 
Light and easy to pack around
Same sound after "Dialing it in" as long as you do not alter your patches you will always get the sound you want when calling that patch up.
You can switch between a high gain "amp" back to a Vintage 'Amp" with the click of a button 
You can dial in a nice sound using a single amp model and then play with the effects chains

Example: Fender twin with Tube screamer, Leslie effect, tape delay, and Whammy pedal
Fender Twin with: death metal, chorus, and digital delay, and cry baby wah
Marshall JCM800 with boss OD-1, pitch shift, delay, crybaby wah/Volume boost. 

They are the best thing in the world for late night practice, and most have a USB out for direct to PC/Mac recording. 

I've tryed quite a few and found that like most things: 
The really cheap ones don't cut it for me. The really Expensive ones do not offer much cost/benefit ratio. 
I like the mid priced stuff. My personal preference is Digitech's RP series.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

djmarcelca said:


> I don't pack an Amp anymore. I use my floor modeller/Multi FX unit direct to P.A.
> I personally like it. Alot.


How do you deal with the wide variety of stage monitor situations? For instance the quality and tone of whatever you come across in an unfamiliar system - i.e. one gig may have a system with really bright floor monitors and the next stage you play has weak, dull sounding wedges? Do you simply use an EQ to adjust the monitor response or is it even an issue?

I'm thinking that live monitors and studio monitors/headphones can sound vastly different and affect how you set up the patches.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a G-Dec Jr--which is a very simple modelling amp--nowhere near as much control as most, if not all other modelling amps I've seen, but I like it.

I got it because I wanted a small practice amp for playing at home, it's light, has a headphone jack & I got a great price on it.
It has some backing tracks & stuff.
So it's fun, it does what I bought it for, and didn't put me out a ton of money.

I'd love a Hughes & Kettner Tubemeister, but they cost several times what the G-Dec Jr did, and I'm not gigging, so while they sound great,, I don't know about the price, unless I got a greta deal on a used one (I'd prefer the combo--with the head I'd need a cab as well.)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I have the Cube 40XL. It's fun, but no substitution. 

I have tried mid-price range gear, but I know the axefx ultra satisfied me tone-wise. The newer axes must be even better.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll say it again, Mustang 3 (v2), or 4 or 5 for that matter. Free fuse software allows very easy deep editing which allows fine tuning. Most of the effects are very good and a couple of the amp models are exceptional. Takes pedals well too. All of this for around $300 makes it one of the best buys out there imho.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a Yamaha DG-80 (remember those?)
Best overall amp I've ever played. Gigged hundreds of times. 
The nice thing about modelling is that it can grow with you. For example, I was using the "crunch " preamp for a long time but I recently changed to one the "clean" preamps. Just because it suited my mood at the time. Tube amps have a sweet spot and if you get tired of it then you need to change amps. 
The trick is finding a good sounding one. They are not all built equal.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

The last few times I've jammed with my usual buddies I've just been running my pedalboard into my audio interface and into my PC running a dual amp setup in Amplitube- Soldano SLO in parallel with a Fender Twin Reverb. Then it's either out to some monitors or a headphone amp as we're all much more into lower volume, quality sound/mix so everything is going direct (keys, bass, guitars, Roland e-drums) and then to the Bose L1 monitors or the headphones. This allows us to get a great mix that everyone is happy with at a very reasonable volume. Previously we'd been putting the amps in separate room and micing them but the software option is so much easier and faster to set up. Plus I can play some World of Tanks between jam sets! LOL


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

mustang III V2 ..............It's lovely & it gets played more than of my tube amps


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

IMO, the magic of a good tube amp gets lost once the noise of the rest of the band kicks. Unless you're playing in a guitarcentric band(AKA a guitar wanker) a digital modeller will do nicely.


----------



## pdids81 (Jun 24, 2015)

Loving the Eleven Rack for some time now. Had one in the studio..just bought another for live use.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

bluzfish said:


> How do you deal with the wide variety of stage monitor situations? For instance the quality and tone of whatever you come across in an unfamiliar system - i.e. one gig may have a system with really bright floor monitors and the next stage you play has weak, dull sounding wedges? Do you simply use an EQ to adjust the monitor response or is it even an issue?
> 
> I'm thinking that live monitors and studio monitors/headphones can sound vastly different and affect how you set up the patches.



two ways. 

If we're playing through a house P.A. I bring a little 150w hotspot monitor that mounts on my mic stand. And don't use a monitor feed at all. 

Signal goes like this: modeller-hotspot-snake-mixer. 

When end we bring my PA I just go through the monitor mix. 

I usually do not require a lot of monitor for my guitar. It the foh is loud enough I can listen to them and monitors.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for that. I was wondering how to manage a floor modeler in a real gigging situation. That answers my question.

Frankly, I don't know how a modern cover band gets by with all the different guitar sounds required that need instant switching for and within songs. It wasn't so much an issue in the past but most current music relies on a uniquely specific guitar sound and effects to make a song sound right these days. I don't know how I personally could manage with a pedal board that would require constant attention to set the settings and routing for almost every song in a live gig situation.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

davetcan said:


> I'll say it again, Mustang 3, or 4 or 5 for that matter. Free fuse software allows very easy deep editing which allows fine tuning. Most of the effects are very good and a couple of the amp models are exceptional. Takes pedals well too. All of this for around $300 makes it one of the best buys out there imho.


I saw two being used this past weekend and the owners are in love with them. They do mostly cover work so they can a variety of sounds they like.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not surprised. It's just a really good amp, regardless of tubes or not. This coming from a confirmed tube snob btw. The 2 and 4 button footswitches provide a ton of flexibility and an expression pedal is also available.



bluebayou said:


> I saw two being used this past weekend and the owners are in love with them. They do mostly cover work so they can a variety of sounds they like.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have not had any modeling amps but have had digital and SS amps and used multi-fx units through both. I am now using the multi-fx unit through an acoustic amp (totally clean). It is very, very good and better than through the tube amp.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

My opinion of modelers changed dramatically with the Mustang III (v2)... This one actually fits in very well in a live band mix and the Fender sounds are outstanding. Also, the weight factor is now a high priority item when selecting my gear, and this delivers there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dont care what you use, just dont sound like crap. It's possible with a low budget.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> I dont care what you use, just dont sound like crap. It's possible with a low budget.


And practice?


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

i use an AXE FX XL 11. i don't play live so i don't have any experience in that scenario. I do want to buy a powered FRFR cabinet or two to use it live as an amp. Friedman just came out with something that looks interesting and they are a quality company.

The Axe FX is extremely versatile and has way more tones and sounds and capability than i need but if you play in a band that does everything from soup to nuts, this is the thing. great effects as well. A bit pricey until you consider the cost of good combo and 8 floor pedals. Then its cheaper .

my 2 cents.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> How do you deal with the wide variety of stage monitor situations? For instance the quality and tone of whatever you come across in an unfamiliar system - i.e. one gig may have a system with really bright floor monitors and the next stage you play has weak, dull sounding wedges? Do you simply use an EQ to adjust the monitor response or is it even an issue?
> 
> I'm thinking that live monitors and studio monitors/headphones can sound vastly different and affect how you set up the patches.


I deal with it by having my own IEM system. I don't need wedges. It sounds great no matter where I walk on stage and the other guys on stage have to ask me to turn UP!


----------



## Scriptor (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm using a fender mustang III (V1). It's not bad. I play in a cover band and I recive a lot of compliment for the quality of my sound. I use it with the 2 and 4 button foot switch. Recently, i bouth a pod HD500. I triée the FRFR solution with 2 EV ZLX 12P but it did not gave me the feeling of a real amp. So i use it with my Mustang with the 4 cable method. So I have the mustang's models for the american sound and pod's models british and high gain sound. 

I have a question, is the mustang V2 is really better than the V1?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2015)

bluzfish said:


> How do you deal with the wide variety of stage monitor situations? For instance the quality and tone of whatever you come across in an unfamiliar system - i.e. one gig may have a system with really bright floor monitors and the next stage you play has weak, dull sounding wedges? Do you simply use an EQ to adjust the monitor response or is it even an issue?
> 
> I'm thinking that live monitors and studio monitors/headphones can sound vastly different and affect how you set up the patches.


I bring my own wedge for monitoring and the Axe-Fx has a global EQ per-output that you can use to make quick, system-wide, adjustments to deal with different rooms.

But mostly I don't worry too much about it. Didn't worry too much about it when I played a tube amp either.

OP: I've been an Axe-Fx user for 7 years now. Digital is amazing. No going back to tubes for me; no need to.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> And practice?


Same rules apply. Garage band sounds better than the Marshall MG15 I have, so I use GB at home.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

zontar said:


> I have a G-Dec Jr--which is a very simple modelling amp--nowhere near as much control as most, if not all other modelling amps I've seen, but I like it.
> 
> I got it because I wanted a small practice amp for playing at home, it's light, has a headphone jack & I got a great price on it.
> It has some backing tracks & stuff.
> ...


I have a G-DEC JR as well and use to like playing around with it. Now it sits in a closet because I have a Mustang II that I play around with. The H&K Tubemeisters are sweet little amps. I have a 30th Anniversary Tubemeister 18 head that I got last year after selling my first one.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

TA462 said:


> I have a G-DEC JR as well and use to like playing around with it. Now it sits in a closet because I have a Mustang II that I play around with. The H&K Tubemeisters are sweet little amps. I have a 30th Anniversary Tubemeister 18 head that I got last year after selling my first one.


I've been tempted to buy a Mustang amp, but keep finding other stuff to spend my money on--like food...
But the H&K is something I'll still a look out for a used combo...
Maybe if I sold something gear-wise?


----------



## Dr.StringBender (Mar 1, 2014)

+1 with copperhead and davetcan on the Mustang III. 

It's pretty incredible what you can coax out of that thing. Alot of the pre-sets are garbage, but like mentioned, free software to do whatever you want. There are still a handfull of pre-sets that rock! 

I got mine used for $240 (felt like I wanted to call buddy back and give him another 50$) toss in on a looper and you have a fantastic practice set up, that can actually be used live if you had to. I'll use mine as a back up for shows in a heartbeat. Can't lose.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

I really like the Tech 21 Character series. Best of both worlds, amp modeling in an analog circuitry. I use a Tech 21 Liverpool, which I love. But I've tried most of the rest of the lineup and they are great too. On the cheap, Joyo does a cheap knockoff of the Tech 21 series which sound pretty good too.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

When I said I used a Yamaha DG-80 I didn't know we could mention floor processors. 
I've been using a Boss GP-10 exclusively for a few months now. I really, really love it. 
Guitar modelling, 12 string, old school synth, alt. timings. Amps and effects sound great.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

I tried almost anything except the Axe FX, I did have the kemper as well, IMO the Fender Super champ XD ( or XD 2) is really really good, you still have the "tube feel" and all kind of voicing. It's cheap if you buy used, around 300$, great for practice or recording and even gig


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I have been using the AXE FX for about 8 years now. I could never go back to amps and pedals, I love everything about it for live playing and practice. 

It is the Rolls Royce of modeling and still not more expensive than a decent amp and a modest pedal board. I tried the Kemper and the tones are excellent as well but not as versatile as the AXE. 

that said, I have never tried any of the less expensive units and more are coming out all the time. A good player can sound good with almost anything, esp live if it is set up well.


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

I find they make me want to play more. As much as I loved my Traynor valve amp, it was overkill and had no quiet practice options. I also like a pretty wide variety of music, so having those extra amp options is nice. I'm currently transitioning from a Vox Valvetronix amp to a Line 6 floorboard.


----------

